# General > Forum Support Shopping Mall > General Merchants >  Amazon.com

## Chris

When you use these links prior to shopping on Amazon.com you support the site. Amazon sells almost everything, I've included a few direct links to categories I think you'd like, but really, anything they sell is fair game:
regular link

----------


## rwc1969

hmm? I just see two big empty white boxes. No linkee  link.

i use amazon a lot.

----------


## Rick

There does appear to be something funky with the first one. The last two are good, however. 

Chris, it might help if you post some plain Jane links. 

RWC, you may not have flashplayer loaded.

----------


## Boker

Tagged.  I order quite a bit through Amazon, weekly almost.  So I'll used the above link.

----------


## Chris

okay added a regular link

----------


## Rick

They all look good to me.

----------


## rwc1969

I see the regular link now and will use it whne ordering, if'n I get any spendin money that is.  :Smile: 

I think my AV blocks those images for some reason.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Ok just slightly confused. I have an amazon account already. Should I still use this link to go there? Is that how this works?

----------


## crashdive123

Sure.  Navigate there through here and then sign in.

----------


## Chris

Today only, 5/23, Amazon.com has a Hitatchi miter saw on sale for $95 shipped free.

Hitachi C10FCE2 10-Inch Compound Miter SawGuests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Sarge47

...check these out!  They usually are 10 bucks for one!

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_no...pack&x=17&y=23  :Cool2:

----------

